# Kent Black Water Extract Question



## MatthewAllen (Feb 19, 2005)

I got a bottle of the Tetra Aqua Black Water Extract as I cannot seem to find the Kent anymore. Can anyone tell me what the Kent bottle says for adding it to a fish tank. I am asking this because black jungle says to put 10ml in one gallon for the kent and I want to make sure the Tetra Aqua is the same concentration. 

Tetra Aqua says to add 10ml to 10 gallons. 10ml:5 gallons for real hard water.

Thank You,
Matt


----------



## MatthewAllen (Feb 19, 2005)

No one out there has a bottle of Kent Black Water Extract??


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Directions: Add 1 teaspoon (1 capful or 5 ml) per 10 gallons of tank capacity every week and after every water change. For breeding, or very hard water use 2 teaspoons (2 capfuls or 10 ml) per 10 gallons tank capacity every week. Use small amounts such as 1 teaspoon per 50 gallons of capacity, even in aquariums that you don’t want to tint the water, to aid plant growth.

I dont use Kent Blackwater extract, but I just googled it.


----------



## MatthewAllen (Feb 19, 2005)

Thank You,
It would seem Kent is twice as concentrated as Tetra Aqua.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

I use 10 mL per 2 gallons of water for my tads (Kent).
Don't like the tetra, seemed to promote algae to me.


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

Are you guys still finding this in the stores? It was a post some time back that this stuff was no longer being made.


----------



## MatthewAllen (Feb 19, 2005)

I can't find it in any of the stores around me (NW Ohio) anymore, but I know a few online places still have it like Black Jungle. http://www.blackjungle.com/Merchant..._Code=BJTS&Product_Code=BWE-16&Category_Code=


----------



## ProjectReptile (Mar 9, 2007)

I just opened a reptile pet store in Northeast PA and upon looking at this thread, I did a quick search with my distributor and found that I can get both the Tetra Extrac and the Kent Expert. I guess they're are still producing the stuff, either that or they just have alot of overstock. Either way I'm going to order some of each as one of the things I push in my shop are the PDFs and live vivaria. Just letting ya know!


----------



## Derrick (Oct 28, 2005)

The Kent stuff is still around my neck of the woods. Dont know about the Tetra stuff.


----------



## ErickG (Nov 28, 2004)

i can find both items in a local pet store. The Kent stuff, in a more specialized store and not commercial, like Petco or Petsmart.


----------



## ian (Dec 25, 2006)

So would that be 5ml for 1 gallon? I had to order mine from BJ.


----------



## MatthewAllen (Feb 19, 2005)

Black Jungle has on their page for the Kent use 10ml per Gallon.


----------



## ian (Dec 25, 2006)

Thanks. I must have missed that when I ordered the other day.


----------



## noworries (Sep 30, 2005)

The Kent brand is still around here in the pacific northwest, I use it with my tads.


----------



## kleinhanz (Oct 18, 2004)

^ Where did you find the Kent Extract here in Washington? I've been looking everywhere without luck. THANKS!


----------

